

Show HN: Bowery sets up your  dev environment in  less than 30 seconds - zvanness
http://bowery.io/#

======
fotcorn
The perfect use-case for this is freelance work on Elance/oDesk. Installing
our application on the freelancers PC takes to much time, and using ssh/ftp is
cumbersome.

Are there any other good file sync tools that work on Win/Linux/Mac? Something
like rsync+inotify but with a permanent connection between client <=> Server?

FYI: A short readelf on bowery shows that it is written in Go.

~~~
ark15
Any good/bad experience using prebuilt VM images that contractors can just
download and start working in ? (Struggling with kind of the same issue)

I also tried Amazon Workspaces the day it was released but it looks like the
RDP connection from locations with low bandwidth internet connections (where
most of my contractors are ) is not good enough to do actual
development/coding work

------
jvandyke
Looks like a really useful service if I can get Clojure running in it simply.
In order to ever deploy this to production, I'd need a lot more detail on how
it works. It would also be helpful to have a path for moving to standard
services.

------
MaybiusStrip
Isn't it a better idea to manage your dev & prod environments using the same
configuration management tools so that it's easier to synchronize them? Bowery
doesn't seem to have great support for production environments.

~~~
thebyrd
You can configure your Bowery environment with whatever tool you use in
production (chef, puppet, Ansible, etc) and then export the VMs to whatever
production format you prefer.

The primary value add is that if your production system is too large to run on
VMs on your computer now you can develop in your prod env

------
alandarev
> Install on Mac, PC, or Linux...

Am I the only one feeling this is wrong? I know Apple wants their Macs not be
called PC's. But a distinction between PC and Linux is something new to me.

~~~
Kurtz79
If you feel insulted maybe it's because you are a fanboy yourself ?

I agree it could be clearer, but insulted, really ?

~~~
alandarev
A fanboy of ..?

Due to so many downvotes I must have not expressed enough the absurd of "PC,
or Linux". I know the reasons Apple is branding itself not as PC, I got used
to it. But saying "PC, or Linux" is something completely new to me.

